# what do you do with a old codex?



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

as the title says, what do you DO with a old codex? when a new one comes out?


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

It goes in a corner with all of my other outdated game books and rots.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Old rule books and codices are heresy, so I burn them in a long winded cleansing ritual.


----------



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

I keep them, as a reminder of how the used to be- warhammer, not grav-hammer


----------



## Protoss119 (Aug 8, 2010)

I actually collect old codices, Imperial Armor books, etc., almost solely for fluff's sake. Perhaps some day I may compile a complete history of 40k...or I would, if both 40k wikis had not beaten me to the punch.


----------



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

A third won't be missed, nor noticed much either for that matter


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Keep them for fluff reasons. Also you can still play fun games with them with your friends. A game of Second edition is fun sometimes.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

djinn24 said:


> Keep them for fluff reasons. Also you can still play fun games with them with your friends. A game of Second edition is fun sometimes.


well i'm not smitten with my fifth edition rule book.

fun fact: i never played a game with space marines under 5th rules, :ireful2: and only one with sixth (and that was one sixth of a game in my view), but that should be changing soon.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

If you can't afford them the space, there will likely be collectors on e-bay after them... though really after the older editions more likely. I decided to collect all the imperial guard and chaos books, so I've got myself a handy stack in the corner.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

I just keep mine for the fluff and eavy metal pages


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

I keep them and admire the art and lore in them, I've thought about collecting old codices for the same reason.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

I generally keep them.
However, I am in the process of a massive clear out so a lot of stuff will be heading in the direction elsewhere


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

I have a bookshelf that has a section for old warhammer stuff


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

I just kep them. sometime i compare what has changed with the current edition  i re-read fluff parts and have a look at artworks


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm in the keep for reference and inspiration group.

Old games books can be a great source for news ideas, especially the really old supplements where the game often had a very different feel and focus.

For example, the original Realms of Chaos books include descriptions of Khornate armies and they aren't mono-build assault troops. The original vision of the traitor World Eaters was of a tactical army like many others, but with an emphasis on assault, for example everyone came with assault weapons. But the Khornate mantra is still the same, "Khorne cares not from whence the blood flows, so long as it flows."

Taking skulls is lovely, but heavy bolters or autocannons are often more handy. 

I've been working on a Khorne army which follows this view. It includes some badass chaos lords, berserkers, allied daemons, and my heavy support section is 2 Cannons of Khorne (possessed vindicators) and a unit of Khornate obliterators (3 original Blood Slaughterers).


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Keep 'em - the old Ogre Kingdoms book is really rather delightful from a fluff standpoint; I'd keep it just for the sake of Sir Baldrin's Tale if nothing else.

But much like White Dwarves, I just keep them and read them further down the line to remind me of those halcyon days.

Midnight


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

I've kept most of mine, except for Shittyfight™, 3rd Edition rulebook, 3rd edition Blood Angels Book, 3rd Edition... Wait, maybe it's faster to list the only thing from third edition that I didn't tear into a million tinsy tiny pieces? That would be Codex: Craftworld Eldar, the supplement they made back then showing a rare glimmer of intelligent thought for the era.

Oh, and similar ruination has been bestowed upon the two latest Tyranid books.


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

Keep them, and nostalgically go through them as I dream of better days.

Who knows, maybe they'll be here next saturday...


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I have collected a copy of every rulebook from first to 6th, and I collect the codexes for all editions that I can for the armies I am interested in. Which includes older orks, imperial guard, chaos in all its forms etc. Some of them are great to read, I still want copies of 'waaauuuugh the orks' and 'ere we go', but they are rare.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

As with ost other people they become part of the 'collection' on my book shelf. I really should store them away for safe keeping.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

shaantitus said:


> I still want copies of 'waaauuuugh the orks' and 'ere we go', but they are rare.


Like the hardback copy of "Ere we Go!" on my shelf? :wink:


----------



## Da Joka (Feb 20, 2009)

Well when Orks get their Hard Cover book I am going to cut off the cover off the old book and put it in a frame and hang it on my wall. Same goes for Necrons... but they have a lot longer time to wait. I would do that with the OLD Necron Codex, but I'll be honest the cover art isn't that cool.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Tawa said:


> Like the hardback copy of "Ere we Go!" on my shelf? :wink:


You utter bastard.:wild:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Yes, yes I am. :laugh:

I also have "Freebooterz" in softback


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

shaantitus said:


> I still want copies of 'waaauuuugh the orks' and 'ere we go', but they are rare.


I like reading both of those books that are sitting on my shelf.

For old codexes and books like that I keep mine and will read them for fluff also it is great inspiration when creating a new themed army.


----------

